# New Gloves



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure what you consider cheap but I picked up these gor-tex Burton gloves and dig them so far. 

Burton Gore-Tex 3-in-1 Snowboard Over Gloves - Men's at REI.com


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Drop gloves awesome for the price. I picked a pair of gore-tex Drop Marquis gloves for 20 bucks of whiskey militia last season and they are holding up great. The outside shell gets wet because it's leather but my hands stay dry because of the gore-tex liner.


----------



## Yukon172 (Feb 5, 2011)

For warm dry gloves you have to go gore-tex. Although the more u spend you are usually going to end up with a better quality glove. That being said, my burton gore-tex expensive gloves are ripping at the finger seams.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

Yukon172 said:


> For warm dry gloves you have to go gore-tex. Although the more u spend you are usually going to end up with a better quality glove. That being said, my burton gore-tex expensive gloves are ripping at the finger seams.


you definitely don't have to go gortex. while it will definitely work, i had the same problem as you with the gloves ripping.





























I've been rocking that setup for 3 or 4 years and have never looked back. super warm, durable, and plenty waterproof after using the sno seal. 25 bucks got me two pairs of glove and a jar of sno seal big enough to last a lifetime. probably have close to 300 days of mountain time, plus countless days shoveling snow, walking the dog, etc. on the two pairs. every once in awhile quality doesn't have to cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Are those gardening gloves?


----------



## TreyDay (Feb 5, 2011)

thats what they look like to me :dunno:... but anyways, i just picked up some burton gore-tex. they are nice gloves, does the job.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

They're made by Kinco. They're just leather insulated gloves. Maybe it's an east coast thing, but all the lifties, ski patrol, and a lot of avid riders wear them.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

I wear Dakine Titan mittens that I'm very happy with so far. They make a glove in the same series that I'd order for warmer days if Evo wasn't out of them in my size.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> They're made by Kinco. They're just leather insulated gloves. Maybe it's an east coast thing, but all the lifties, ski patrol, and a lot of avid riders wear them.


i'm on the east coast, although the only place i see these are on roofs and construction sites.. =P
this goes for mass/vermont AND the southeast.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

51bombed said:


> i'm on the east coast, although the only place i see these are on roofs and construction sites.. =P
> this goes for mass/vermont AND the southeast.


I've lived in new England for 25 years and worked at 4 different mountains. 90% of lifties and ski patrol wear them. I find it impossible to not see a couple pairs everytime I ride.


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

Qball said:


> Drop gloves awesome for the price. I picked a pair of gore-tex Drop Marquis gloves for 20 bucks of whiskey militia last season and they are holding up great. The outside shell gets wet because it's leather but my hands stay dry because of the gore-tex liner.


same deal i got i love them!!!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Qball said:


> Drop gloves awesome for the price. I picked a pair of gore-tex Drop Marquis gloves for 20 bucks of whiskey militia last season and they are holding up great. The outside shell gets wet because it's leather but my hands stay dry because of the gore-tex liner.





drunkinmonk said:


> same deal i got i love them!!!


I got the Drop Auxillary GTX glove for $20 off Whiskey Militia, yesterday...

We'll see how they hold up, but gore-tex for that price is a steal.

Drop Auxillary GTX Glove at GearScan.com


----------

